# LGB Circus car w/Sound



## pohlmeyr (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a LGB Circus car W/Sound. It has an on/off switch inside and uses a 9v battery. I am looking to add a small decoder to this car and run everyting from the track. This was i can turn it off/on from my handheld navigator. I am using the Massoth 1210z system. If anybody can recomend a DDC board that would do this rather cheaply that would be great. 

Thanks


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Massoth offers the 8FL function decoder for about $50.00 or there are other OEM's offerings that would work as well. YI'd wire the on/off function and the trigger function to save the battery while the animals are sleeping... 

Regards, 
Michael


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

the safest way is to use the cheapest function only decoder that you can find and use a function to drive a small relay. Wire the contacts of the relay in parallel with the power switch. 

Roughly match the relay coil voltage to your track voltage but put a BEMF suppressor diode across the relay coil (band on the diode to the blue wire)


----------

